# [Heisec] Telefonica will mit Kundendaten Geld verdienen



## Newsfeed (30 Oktober 2012)

Mit der neu gegründeten Abteilung Telefonica Dynamic Insights will der Konzern die Daten seiner Kunden besser analysieren und vermarkten. Ein erstes Produkt namens "Smart Steps" setzt dabei auf die Verkehrsdaten der Nutzer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------



## hui Wäller (30 Oktober 2012)

Wenn Telefonica (O2) das tatsächlich so durchführen, dann können die mir nie im Leben einen Handyvertrag verkaufen.
Wenn andere Handynutzer das auch so halten, dann ist der Spuk sehr schnell wieder vorbei.


----------



## Heiko (31 Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub echt, dass die nen Vogel haben!


----------

